#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Voeten Fetish..

## mo-tje12

Hallo iedereen,

ik ben van marokkaanse afkomst en ik heb een voeten fetish.
ik vraag me af of dit normaal is? aangezien ik marrokaans ben?
en zijn er ook jongens/mannen of dames/vrouwen die ook een voeten fetish hebben?
ik vind persoonlijk zelf dat marokkaanse dames/vrouwen hele mooie voeten hebben.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> ik ben van marokkaanse afkomst en ik heb een voeten fetish.
> ik vraag me af of dit normaal is? aangezien ik marrokaans ben?
> en zijn er ook jongens/mannen of dames/vrouwen die ook een voeten fetish hebben?
> ik vind persoonlijk zelf dat marokkaanse dames/vrouwen hele mooie voeten hebben.


Waarom zou een Marokkaan niet van voeten mogen houden?

----------


## Steve Carell

> Waarom zou een Marokkaan niet van voeten mogen houden?


Dit dus.

----------


## Toetje.

Ik haat voeten.

----------


## BaMb-InO

> Waarom zou een Marokkaan niet van voeten mogen houden?


Idd.

Best een unieke fetish is een voetenfetish.
Ik kan je daar wel van genezen, heb net keihard gewerkt en ben mijn sokken in mijn converse vergeten.

----------


## HansOp

Motje,. jouw leven gaat heel moeilijk worden. Je weet toch dat voeten haram zijn.

----------


## Schrijvertje

Heb zelf niks met voeten maar waarom niet?

----------


## Onlylove

Ach mijn neef heeft het ook

----------


## Young

> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> ik ben van marokkaanse afkomst en ik heb een voeten fetish.
> ik vraag me af of dit normaal is? aangezien ik marrokaans ben?
> en zijn er ook jongens/mannen of dames/vrouwen die ook een voeten fetish hebben?
> ik vind persoonlijk zelf dat marokkaanse dames/vrouwen hele mooie voeten hebben.


Is voeten likken haram

----------


## marocfeet

> Idd.
> 
> Best een unieke fetish is een voetenfetish.
> Ik kan je daar wel van genezen, heb net keihard gewerkt en ben mijn sokken in mijn converse vergeten.


Het klinkt raar, maar dat is juist wat ik wil  :Smilie:

----------


## marocfeet

> Is voeten likken haram


Neen.

----------

